# YouTube wants to buy Twitch for $1 billion!



## Attila13 (May 19, 2014)

> "Strong rumors that YouTube is purchasing Twitch.tv for 1 BILLION dollars. So prepare for the end of customer support and even more problems."
> 
> "Potential Pros: live streaming worth using on your YouTube page. Cons: ZERO support, constant changes that aren't explained...need I go on?"
> 
> "So I can see a Twitch buyout as good and bad, but ultimately is it going to benefit anyone OTHER than those making $1 billion? #sellout ?"


 
Those quotes are from a Twitch streamer who is a Youtuber as well. So what do you guys think about this? Good idea or a disaster for the future of Twitch if this happens?
 Source


----------



## Foxi4 (May 19, 2014)

Google's been doing well as of late - they're getting rid of Google+, for one. This kind of an acquisition makes sense, I'm just not sure if Twitch will go for it. 1 billion is a lot of money, but they could pull a Zuckerberg and say that they're _"worth at least 2 billion"_, especially since Twitch is supported by most platforms and has an ever-growing userbase. I wouldn't be surprised if the deal was in fact true though, I mean, it's 1 billion bucks, it's enough money to set everybody in the company for life.


----------



## Snailface (May 19, 2014)

I want to sign into Google+ to use anything!


----------



## GeorgeAria (May 19, 2014)

Lol immediately after reading this, I went to DSPGaming's twitter account "TheyCallMeDSP" and he made the tweets that Attila13 is talking about XD


----------



## Attila13 (May 19, 2014)

GeorgeAria said:


> Lol immediately after reading this, I went to DSPGaming's twitter account "TheyCallMeDSP" and he made the tweets that Attila13 is talking about XD


 
Yep, it's from him.


----------



## Terenigma (May 19, 2014)

Goodbye simple to use, simple to understand, fun and friendly, tolerable advert placement twitch. 

Hello hellish nightmare, fully monitored, sign in to watch, no money for streamers, no fun for viewers, legal issue, forced advert placement twitch.


----------



## DinohScene (May 19, 2014)

Hmm, kinda got mixed feelings about it.
Yes it's Youtube and yes it's montly overhauls of the looks.
Then again it would help Twitch with streaming issues etc.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 19, 2014)

Don't you mean Google wants to buy Twitch?
They are taking over the internet, and slowly, the world.
And I love them for it, they make our lives so much easier.

I think there is a lot that could be done to improve Twitch, and if anyone can do it, it's Google, so I'm all for it.


----------



## Gahars (May 19, 2014)

Well, I can't blame them for being so beTwitched.


----------



## Walker D (May 19, 2014)

Don't know what to think actually ...Twitch is growing and would eventually be bought by someone ...don't know who would be better as a buyer (it's not like Google is awesome all times and shit ..I just think that this big Corps aren't that much different..)


----------



## Apache Thunder (May 19, 2014)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Don't you mean Google wants to buy Twitch?
> They are taking over the internet, and slowly, the world.
> And I love them for it, they make our lives so much easier.
> 
> I think there is a lot that could be done to improve Twitch, and if anyone can do it, it's Google, so I'm all for it.


 
Yeah, Google taking over the world sounds nice on paper. But just you wait. When it happens, the world will become a global NSA spy network where you can't even take a sh** on the wrong side of the toilet without the cops showing up at your door. Yeah sounds great.


----------



## bradzx (May 19, 2014)

Oh hell no.  Why?   Youtube already work with Google+.  But now work with Twitch?   That is waste of time.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 19, 2014)

Probably a good thing in the perspective of the technical side of things (no more streaming with a 30 second delay maybe?) but I don't think I need to tell anyone what happens to services that get bought out by Google.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 19, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with that as long as it doesn't affect youtube. Twitch and streaming is really not my thing. Having it shoved in my face is not an appealing prospect.




Apache Thunder said:


> Yeah, Google taking over the world sounds nice on paper. But just you wait. When it happens, the world will become a global NSA spy network where you can't even take a sh** on the wrong side of the toilet without the cops showing up at your door. Yeah sounds great.


 
I hope this is a joke and you're not actually that stupid.


----------



## KingVamp (May 19, 2014)

Considering this auto copyright flags thing going on on You Tube, ghosting comments and Google+ if they change their mind, I can't really see this
as a good thing.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Google's been doing well as of late - they're getting rid of Google+, for one. This kind of an acquisition makes sense, I'm just not sure if Twitch will go for it. 1 billion is a lot of money, but they could pull a Zuckerberg and say that they're _"worth at least 2 billion"_, especially since Twitch is supported by most platforms and has an ever-growing userbase. I wouldn't be surprised if the deal was in fact true though, I mean, it's 1 billion bucks, it's enough money to set everybody in the company for life.


 

They're getting rid of Google+? Where'd you hear that?


----------



## Nah3DS (May 19, 2014)

Can't wait for Youtube plays Pokemon


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (May 19, 2014)

Twitch would make more in the long run but not selling. Other than that Google seems pretty hell bent on ruining youtube so what makes anyone think they wouldn't do the same to twitch?


----------



## jonthedit (May 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Google's been doing well as of late - they're* getting rid of Google+*, for one...


 

SOURCE?!?!?


----------



## jonesman99 (May 19, 2014)

The fact that you have to sign in to youtube twice, once to login to your account, and again just to comment, leads me to say no, Twitch should not be bought by YouTube/Google. It would make it things easier, probably, for the broadcasters when it comes to uploading clips or something like that, but for just viewers, everything would probably be so walled with ads its ridiculous. The only thing Twitch needs to work on is its mobile app making all streams viewable there.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (May 19, 2014)

Apache Thunder said:


> The world will become a global NSA spy network where you can't even take a sh** on the wrong side of the toilet without the cops showing up.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 19, 2014)

HELL NO that's like Sony partnering with Apple permanently , and just another plus the content on twitch wouldn't even feel right mixed in with youtube. Youtube this is not a Quantity over quality when it comes to something like this.


----------



## Apache Thunder (May 19, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> I don't see anything wrong with that as long as it doesn't affect youtube. Twitch and streaming is really not my thing. Having it shoved in my face is not an appealing prospect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I was exaggerating a tad there so don't your britches in a tangle. 

Tin foil hat conspiracies aside, even without the government involved, allowing a large corporation of any kind take control of an entire market is a bad idea. It's why the US has laws against monopolies. (unless the company has really deep pockets and can bribe lawmakers, ala Time Warner, and the other large ISPs who have a monopoly in small local markets practically speaking)

Any sane person would want there to be competition and alternatives if Google ever decides to go to complete sh*** in the future.


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2014)

Are they going to enforce the same copyright policies on Twitch as they do on Youtube?


----------



## Arras (May 19, 2014)

Veho said:


> Are they going to enforce the same copyright policies on Twitch as they do on Youtube?


Yeah, this is pretty much what I'm worried about. Youtube has been going nuts with the copyright flagging and if the same thing would happen on Twitch it would all but kill it. On the other hand, streaming directly on Youtube and automatically uploading the video afterwards and things might be nice. Didn't Youtube already have streaming functionality though?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2014)

Arras said:


> Didn't Youtube already have streaming functionality though?


They do but it seems Twitch got pretty big and something runs the risk of undermining some small part of you then "buy it" is a philosophy that works.

As for the matter at hand... I have serious issues with the lack of scripting, thought/preparation and editing that most already do, doing things live is even worse.

However if Google do buy it then it is sure to generate some very nice whine from a lot of people, I am OK with that.


----------



## Satangel (May 19, 2014)

It's going to be interesting to see how Twitch would develop from this. If, worst case scenario, it just isn't worth it anymore for the viewers and especially the streamers, there are plenty of alternatives. Azubu being the biggest one, just switch service and it's done.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2014)

Satangel said:


> [Twitch] there are plenty of alternatives.



In some ways sure, however Twitch seems have got itself embedded within all sorts of programs, capture devices, and now even consoles.

Or if you prefer paypal is awful on so many levels and has many competitors that are technically superior, however it is still probably the dominant payment platform.


----------



## lismati (May 19, 2014)

Do you want new streaming platforms?

Because that's how you get new streaming platforms.


----------



## Minox (May 19, 2014)

Really hope this won't lead to me being unable to comment on yet another Google owned service due to a missing G+ profile.



Foxi4 said:


> Google's been doing well as of late - they're getting rid of Google+, for one.


From what I've gathered they merely moved people from the G+ team to various other teams since they figured that the integration of G+ in most of their services made sense. They never said anything about getting rid of Google+.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 19, 2014)

So now they're gonna make Twitch comments bound to google + now as well?
RIP Twitch.


----------



## BORTZ (May 19, 2014)

Arras said:


> Yeah, this is pretty much what I'm worried about. Youtube has been going nuts with the copyright flagging and if the same thing would happen on Twitch it would all but kill it. On the other hand, streaming directly on Youtube and automatically uploading the video afterwards and things might be nice. Didn't Youtube already have streaming functionality though?


They really cant, can they? I mean if they do, why the hell buy Twitch? Unless thats the point... shut it down. Weird. Well I only ever watch on channel on twitch as it is anyways, and even then, not that often because my connection is so bad. It makes the videos rather... Twitchy.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 19, 2014)

Minox said:


> From what I've gathered they merely moved people from the G+ team to various other teams since they figured that the integration of G+ in most of their services made sense. They never said anything about getting rid of Google+.


The way I understood it back when I first read about it, they were going to gradually lower their efforts as far as Google+ was concerned until it's fully retired or minimized to the level of irrelevance, I'll have to refresh my memory.


----------



## Harumyne (May 19, 2014)

Nothing good ever lasts when money is involved, it was nice knowing you twitch because who turns down $1b? Not many these days.

Well, hopefully vinesauce stays active throughout.


----------



## Chaosruler (May 19, 2014)

The Google way


----------



## p3rand0r (May 19, 2014)

But is legal to play copyrighted games by twitch , if youtube buys that thing .....all the game producers will want o piece of google $ !


----------



## Chaosruler (May 19, 2014)

p3rand0r said:


> But is legal to play copyrighted games by twitch , if youtube buys that thing .....all the game producers will want o piece of google $ !


I don't think Google would be stupid enough to spill cash just because other companies knows they have some, they will find a way to counter them


----------



## CathyRina (May 19, 2014)

p3rand0r said:


> But is legal to play copyrighted games by twitch , if youtube buys that thing .....all the game producers will want o piece of google $ !


 
Seriously though, game producers get more than enough Cash by YouTube videos that basically hype the game for free. Let's Plays are a good example.
The only people who have something against YouTube videos are game Devs of games getting bad ratings on YouTube videos.
The only problem on this merge would be how Google handles Ad's on Twitch, where they work differently, and the content ID claim shenanigans.


----------



## emmanu888 (May 19, 2014)

The only good thing i could see ? YouTube possibly getting 60FPS videos which would greatly benefit everyone that uploads videogame content


----------



## Mario92 (May 19, 2014)

Only con I see at this point is after this deal there would be absolutely zero competition with internet video and streaming services. They will most likely keep twitch the same as it's at least for while. 

As for G+ I like it as it has much more options - especially on privacy settings - compared to other social media services and integrating it to other services kinda makes sense as social medias thing is to share your stuff with friends. Only problem with that is that especially with youtube G+ gets cluttered with youtube activity... Other thing of course is that Google account gets even more and more connected with everything so getting password stolen is even worse.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> The only people who have something against YouTube videos are game Devs of games getting bad ratings on YouTube videos.



There is more to it than that. For one a dev might fancy a more carefully calculated video than someone that just about figured out how to install a shareware version of hypercam and played the game badly.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 19, 2014)

we dont need one huge company. we need thousand small ones. everything else leads us just one step closer to the dystopias men began to fear during the last 100 years


----------



## Steena (May 19, 2014)

emmanu888 said:


> The only good thing i could see ? YouTube possibly getting 60FPS videos which would greatly benefit everyone that uploads videogame content


Quite the other way around is the more logical scenario.
Google isn't certainly buying twitch because they have 60fps streaming, google could implement 60 fps uploading to youtube in an instant, they CHOOSE not to. Which is the part that should concern you.

Worst case scenario? 30 fps limit, worse ads, log-in to view, globally controlled userchat content (possibly not even real-time chat), every sort of copyright against every kind of music ever conceived, intrusive "recommended for you" stream list, and way, way more strict streaming rules for the smaller streamers (even more so than the latest twitch changes) while promoting the huge streams even more.

If google deemed the above features "not useful enough" for their video service, then it's very possible that they will apply the same exact limitations to something they buy and own.


----------



## CathyRina (May 19, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> There is more to it than that. For one a dev might fancy a more carefully calculated video than someone that just about figured out how to install a shareware version of hypercam and played the game badly.


 
Hypercam is still a thing? I mean back when I started and the Let's Play community was around a handful of people it might be the case but nowadays we have whole communities that can provide tips.
Take the german let's play community for example. They have their own forum where there are countless tutorials and threads to advertise your channel and Let's Plays.
And besides, do you really think that a hypercam recorded Let's Play would ever get enough views to be relevant?
I mean I've seen a channel about a little twat ranting about every more or less know game and his video quality was sh*t. He had around 100 subs after 200 videos, tons of negative comments and loooooong dislike buttons.
On the other hand we have DSP. A guy whose Video quality is good however his commentary is painful.
If Kojima gave a f*ck he would flag all his MGS videos for insulting Kojima as a person (and yes Kojima is aware of DSP and he laughs his ass off about him).

On topic od G+ getting potentially deleted:
I hope my youtube Channel name won't be reset if it really happends because that is actually handy. G+ in general isn't bad but there are no people around and a social network needs people.


----------



## Satangel (May 19, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> In some ways sure, however Twitch seems have got itself embedded within all sorts of programs, capture devices, and now even consoles.
> 
> Or if you prefer paypal is awful on so many levels and has many competitors that are technically superior, however it is still probably the dominant payment platform.


Well for me personally, I only watch games streamed on PC. Which means they can very easily switch to other platforms, like Azubu. I don't watch any console games, only League of Legends really.
So personally, I don't see that many problems.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Hypercam is still a thing? I mean back when I started and the Let's Play community was around a handful of people it might be the case but nowadays we have whole communities that can provide tips.
> Take the german let's play community for example. They have their own forum where there are countless tutorials and threads to advertise your channel and Let's Plays.
> And besides, do you really think that a hypercam recorded Let's Play would ever get enough views to be relevant?
> I mean I've seen a channel about a little twat ranting about every more or less know game and his video quality was sh*t. He had around 100 subs after 200 videos, tons of negative comments and loooooong dislike buttons.
> ...



The hypercam thing was intended more as an absurd example. There have been a handful of people doing bad plays and whatever else; though it is not an especially brilliant game series I think some of the cabelas games had some good examples here, indeed it looked like a reasonably popular channel). I saw another for an upcoming European devved open world ish game (was out on the PC, console releases were to happen a month or so later), it took deliberately looking past the person playing it and if I had gone with them I would have ignored the game.

My only issues with let's play as a concept are extensions of my issues with unedited video and unscripted "comedy", I was mainly saying there is more to it than that initial post of yours I had quoted.



Satangel said:


> Well for me personally, I only watch games streamed on PC. Which means they can very easily switch to other platforms, like Azubu. I don't watch any console games, only League of Legends really.
> So personally, I don't see that many problems.



I was thinking more some of the PS4 and whatever else stuff that stream from the PS4 to whatever.


----------



## smf (May 19, 2014)

jonesman99 said:


> but for just viewers, everything would probably be so walled with ads its ridiculous.


 
Eventually every single free online service has to find some way to generate revenue, even if twitch never sell.

The only value in their company is the potential of extracting money out of it's customer base. By using and raving about free services all you're doing is building someone elses retirement fund, they will sell you on out to someone who is looking to make money without a moments thought.

If they don't sell then it's only because they think it's possible that someone will be able to wring even more money out of you. But if they wait too long it could turn into myspace.


----------



## CathyRina (May 19, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> My only issues with let's play as a concept are extensions of my issues with unedited video and unscripted "comedy", I was mainly saying there is more to it than that initial post of yours I had quoted.


 
Boy, you really don't want me to start ranting about whats wrong with let's plays nowadays.


----------



## uyjulian (May 20, 2014)

fix the picture please


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2014)

Nowadays? I guess we get a nice reminder of Sturgeon's law (90% of everything is crap) and trying to filter through it is made harder, made worse by various people thinking they can make it (and that such a thing is desirable). However it does seem more common for people to get something resembling nicer audio, maybe some means of overlaying their mug or some relevant text and rendering in a half decent resolution/quality.

That said nostalgia for let's plays.... that might be new, though people pining for older forms (move by move breakdowns and analysis in chess, board and card games) probably have to count there.


----------



## CathyRina (May 20, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Nowadays? I guess we get a nice reminder of Sturgeon's law (90% of everything is crap) and trying to filter through it is made harder, made worse by various people thinking they can make it (and that such a thing is desirable). However it does seem more common for people to get something resembling nicer audio, maybe some means of overlaying their mug or some relevant text and rendering in a half decent resolution/quality.
> 
> That said nostalgia for let's plays.... that might be new, though people pining for older forms (move by move breakdowns and analysis in chess, board and card games) probably have to count there.


 
I was actually referring to when Let's Plays were a smaller thing and communities small enough for the let's Player to manage on it's own.
People who commented on previous Videos would be mentioned if they gave a tip on to how to improve the video or play the game better. There was a real Community vibe to it.
Let's Players would go "oh no! this game was already done 3 times before! I guess I have to think of something unique or else people won't watch my Videos" if they wanted to play a game that was done before.  
There is non of that today...
I remember one Lets player who played FF13 back then when it was new. His commentary was shit, so was his quality but omg itz FF13, its teh new final fantasy we waz waiting for. The next day he had 4000 more subs.
I think this was where lets plays crossed the borderline between funny hobby and marketing abusement for better sales since FF13 was the 4th best selling FF of all time despite it's lack of quality. 
I wished Lets Plays would be more about showing forgotten gems like any Sega Console game. Seriously, for a commercial failure their systems had some good games.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2014)

Attila13 If you don't want your pictures to die on you, use imgur. Photobucket is stingy about bandwidth, so please rehost the picture.


----------



## Ulieq (May 20, 2014)

Can't possible think how it's worth that, especially since youtube can do exactly what twitch does without the 1bil outlay.


----------



## MarkDarkness (May 20, 2014)

Oh, damn... great, yet another place to "enjoy" your Google+ profile. "Profile merging is optional! But we'll pester you about it forever and eventually lock you out of using the site if you don't!"

Plus Youtube's arbitrary rules might affect gaming streaming... hopefully not.


----------



## Pleng (May 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The way I understood it back when I first read about it, they were going to gradually lower their efforts as far as Google+ was concerned until it's fully retired or minimized to the level of irrelevance, I'll have to refresh my memory.


 
That would be a u-turn of epic proportions. Google have literally been ramming Goole+ down our throats, forcing people to sign up for it to be able to do just about anything. I resisted for so long -not being able to leave reviews or apps was irritating, but they weren't going to force my hand with that - but seeing as it's required for Google Play Services I ended up with little choice.

I vaguely remember a comment from one of the Facebook PR people congratulating Google+ for being [something along the lines of] "the fastest growing social network that nobody uses".

I find it hard to imagine that Google would now start phasing it out. I would be _delighted_ to be proved wrong though!


----------



## Attila13 (May 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Attila13 If you don't want your pictures to die on you, use imgur. Photobucket is stingy about bandwidth, so please rehost the picture.


 
Done. 
I'd rather use Filetrip if that's good with you guys, because I don't really like imgur... :/


----------



## Satangel (May 20, 2014)

Ulieq said:


> Can't possible think how it's worth that, especially since youtube can do exactly what twitch does without the 1bil outlay.


 
It's worth it because of the brand 'Twitch', along with all its visitors and viewers. Google basically buys the millions of people visiting Twitch everyday for this price. 
It's a classic modus operandi, they did it before with Google Video and Youtube. They tried it with Google+ and Facebook. 
Same method, different sites. Can't build a succeeding niche website? Buy the biggest one.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> Done.  I'd rather use Filetrip if that's good with you guys, because I don't really like imgur... :/


Grrr! Don't fix what ain't broke - I already fixed your post! You must've had two embeds for hours!

DONE! NO TOUCHING!


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 20, 2014)

voted other.
if they do the right thing and STOP BLOCKING EVERYTHING it could be a good thing, while Twitch already support leaving highlights in the cloud I think that is only for paid users, with Youtube that should be available for everyone. also they'll be upgrading video quality limits to accommodate Twitch standards(give Youtube 60fps support already).


----------



## Attila13 (May 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Grrr! Don't fix what ain't broke - I already fixed your post! You must've had two embeds for hours!
> 
> DONE! NO TOUCHING!


 
I know that you fixed it.  But I fixed all my images on the site, (Well many of them, because the contest threads are already locked so I don't have the permission to do it.) and with that I replaced your image as well. 
I know that my fix was a bit delayed, but for me it was 3 am at the time you asked me to fix the problem, and I was already asleep...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 20, 2014)

Google made it impossible to post comments on YouTube so since I didn't register for a Google+ I can't do it, but as long as I can watch the videos that's what matters.

The YouTubers also have Facebook and as such so I can post there instead, if I were to.


----------



## Oshae93 (May 22, 2014)

Better than apple buying it


----------



## Rocc0 (Aug 25, 2014)

It's official - Amazon acquired Twitch.tv.
http://www.twitch.tv/p/thankyou


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Rocc0 said:


> It's official - Amazon acquired Twitch.tv.
> http://www.twitch.tv/p/thankyou


 
Yeah...just wanted to post that, but I'll live it like that... 

*Edit:*
Never mind...I went ahead and made one.
Come >>>here<<< for discussions.


----------

